# Looking for info on how to find a board's value



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Whatever the MSRP was at the time of manufacture.. 50% off of that. 
If it’s older than 10 years. $0. 
If you can’t find pricing info from old reviews/evo/store archives etc… that shit is too old to sell.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Post it on eBay and let the market decide


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

What board is it?

TT


----------



## slipjohn1 (5 mo ago)

slipjohn1 said:


> Hi. I have a snowboard I wanna sell, but I don't know anything about them really. How do I find the value of the board and bindings? The for sale section won't let me post cuz I'm new. Any help appreciated





Revvi said:


> Whatever the MSRP was at the time of manufacture.. 50% off of that.
> If it’s older than 10 years. $0.
> If you can’t find pricing info from old reviews/evo/store archives etc… that shit is too old to sell.


The whole point is I don't know anything about it. I don't know when it was made or how old it is. I don't know where to look. Thanks though


----------



## slipjohn1 (5 mo ago)

timmytard said:


> What board is it?
> 
> TT


It's a Burton Custom X 156 Flying V. I't all black with weird symbols on it. The bindings are Rome SDS that say 390 BOSS. I did a search, but didn't find this exact board. My nephew left it here and I just thought I could make a few bucks off it. Back when he lived here he told me it was like a $1200 board and he wanted to sell it, but I don't know if he was right or not.


----------



## slipjohn1 (5 mo ago)

bseracka said:


> Post it on eBay and let the market decide


Thanks but I hate eBay lol


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

From you detailed description of condition, storage practices and photos, I'd place it's sight unseen value at $25... even potato phone takes better pictures than what you've provided. Asking us to assess value blind is a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Does it look like this:


----------



## slipjohn1 (5 mo ago)

Yes ctoma, looks just like that. Has Rome SDS bindings.


----------



## astralz (Dec 19, 2021)

slipjohn1 said:


> It's a Burton Custom X 156 Flying V. I't all black with weird symbols on it. The bindings are Rome SDS that say 390 BOSS. I did a search, but didn't find this exact board. My nephew left it here and I just thought I could make a few bucks off it. Back when he lived here he told me it was like a $1200 board and he wanted to sell it, but I don't know if he was right or not.


you're selling your nephews gear and not giving him the $ for it lol?


----------



## slipjohn1 (5 mo ago)

bseracka said:


> From you detailed description of condition, storage practices and photos, I'd place it's sight unseen value at $25... even potato phone takes better pictures than what you've provided. Asking us to assess value blind is a waste of everyone's time.


Thanks for all your no help. I didn't waste anyone's time because I didn't ask you to put a value on it. I simply asked for advice on where to look. I realize you're the guy in forums that likes to be a jerk so good job. I'm guessing the bs in your name describes whatever comes out of your mouth.


----------



## slipjohn1 (5 mo ago)

astralz said:


> you're selling your nephews gear and not giving him the $ for it lol?


He died in a car accident. I hope you feel good now


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

slipjohn1 said:


> Yes ctoma, looks just like that. Has Rome SDS bindings.


The Custom X FV has to be the most pointless board Burton has produced in recent years. A bit like a Belgian chocolate tea pot. No one who actually knows anything about snowboards will want it. Some idiot would probably pay up to a couple a honey bucks for it though if you find the right one. EBay really is your best bet. Taking the bindings off and selling them separately would make sense also.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

slipjohn1 said:


> The whole point is I don't know anything about it. I don't know when it was made or how old it is. I don't know where to look. Thanks though


You don’t know how to Google / Bing / Yahoo?
You ask about finding value of the board….but don’t give any information or post pictures of the board… so you expect people to divine the value of a snowboard for you through reading tea leaves? 

If you use your eyes and look at the board… you’ll see a model name… “Burton Custom X”…. Type that into your web browser and literally in the 1st page of Google Image Search.. you see the 2019 model you are describing. 

Now if you followed that up with pictures show it’s condition… people here may (or may not) give you an assessment.

But at this point... you seem to be trolling. 

(If your nephew really died in a car accident… you rather sell it for a few bucks than return to his parents for remembrance?)


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

slipjohn1 said:


> He died in a car accident. I hope you feel good now


Given that we can't even ascertain that you actually have the board in your posession, it is also uncertain whether you actually have a nephew either - deceased or otherwise.
You may have seen the board on facebook marketplace or somewhere, and you may be asking here whether it is worth your while to buy it for 2/5ths of FA and immediately flip it for a tidy profit.


----------



## slipjohn1 (5 mo ago)

Snow Hound said:


> The Custom X FV has to be the most pointless board Burton has produced in recent years. A bit like a Belgian chocolate tea pot. No one who actually knows anything about snowboards will want it. Some idiot would probably pay up to a couple a honey bucks for it though if you find the right one. EBay really is your best bet. Taking the bindings off and selling them separately would make sense also.


Thanks. Ill just take it to the dump then.


----------



## slipjohn1 (5 mo ago)

MountainMystic said:


> Given that we can't even ascertain that you actually have the board in your posession, it is also uncertain whether you actually have a nephew either - deceased or otherwise.
> You may have seen the board on facebook marketplace or somewhere, and you may be asking here whether it is worth your while to buy it for 2/5ths of FA and immediately flip it for a tidy profit.





MountainMystic said:


> Given that we can't even ascertain that you actually have the board in your posession, it is also uncertain whether you actually have a nephew either - deceased or otherwise.
> You may have seen the board on facebook marketplace or somewhere, and you may be asking here whether it is worth your while to buy it for 2/5ths of FA and immediately flip it for a tidy profit.


Yeah that makes sense. I'm so bored I'd try to flip a fucking snowboard. Are you serious? You people on this are stupid. I'm fucking sorry I came here. A bunch of stupid douchebags who snowboard, I guess I should have expected this. LOL. Losers


----------



## slipjohn1 (5 mo ago)

Revvi said:


> You don’t know how to Google / Bing / Yahoo?
> You ask about finding value of the board….but don’t give any information or post pictures of the board… so you expect people to divine the value of a snowboard for you through reading tea leaves?
> 
> If you use your eyes and look at the board… you’ll see a model name… “Burton Custom X”…. Type that into your web browser and literally in the 1st page of Google Image Search.. you see the 2019 model you are describing.
> ...


I did all that first and didn't find anything. Go fuck your mother


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And with that, this thread has circled the drain and been sucked in. For future reference if anyone ever reads this thread again:

How much is my snowboard worth?


----------

